# Any vets on here? Dog stole prascend :(



## shadowboy (2 July 2015)

Before anyone asks yes I have rung the vets! They are trying to get through to the manufacturer but are having issues as the manufacturer has a fire alarm going off!!! It's a 1mg tablet and he is a 49kg dog. What are the dangers? He seems normal at the moment and at it 45 min ago


----------



## shadowboy (2 July 2015)

Had response from vet - should be ok - bloody naughty dog stole bread out of someone's hand he's in my bad books


----------



## Bellasophia (2 July 2015)

Glad he's ok..these things can happen in a moment. I caught my little pup chomping down on a sewing needle yesterday.i was so lucky to see her in time and get it off her...more hair dye,I'm going grey with this one!


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 July 2015)

Just seen this, is he ok ? I took a prascend tablet by mistake once (don't ask) and have never felt so bad . It was really frightening .


----------



## Lillybob (2 July 2015)

Glad he's okay, these things happen. I was dog sitting the other day and knocked a pencil off the table. In a second he was chomping it! I managed to get most of it off him but spent the next 6 hours panicking that he was going to hurt his stomach from the shards of wood  He's fine though thank goodness.


----------



## Aru (3 July 2015)

How is he doing now?
Thankfully hes a big dog so that makes a big difference.At that dose range he should have no long term damaging side effects but may have some gi upset if hes very sensitive to the drug.

They always find something! 
Contraceptive pills are another commonly ingested drug to be aware of.dogs seem to love them have had several ppl ring over that one!


----------



## DuckToller (3 July 2015)

Prascend is strong stuff - hope dog ok.


----------



## shadowboy (3 July 2015)

He was fine in the end. Apparently the dangerous level is 5mg but he only had 1mg and he's a big dog. He vomited twice, and lost control of his inner eyelids, slept it off and was 100% back to normal. Bet did say had he been a tiny dog it would have been likely to be fatal. They told me to watch for aggression as it can make them aggressive so we shut him in the utility because we have a baby in the house. As it was he just slept for 5 hours. In case it happens to anyone else.... It took 5 hours for it to kick in. He ate the tablet at 9am and didn't show any symptoms until gone 2pm and was back to normal by 8


----------



## Lillybob (3 July 2015)

Glad to hear he's alright!


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 July 2015)

I'm glad he is okay,  I feared the worst when I saw the thread topic.   I must be particularly sensitive to it,  I started feeling dizzy within about 1 hour of taking it,  vomiting for several hours, racing heart and could hardly stand.  Don't think I turned aggressive though !   I weigh more than 49 kg too.    I am always paranoid now about dropping a tablet and the dogs picking it up.


----------

